# Who is the best poster on this forum?



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Who is it?? You gotta give credit for MMA knowledge, activity, and even humor. Most likely this person doesnt make nonsense posts and makes this forum better. OK lets here it.

P.S. Ill send a gift to the winner. Voting ends 7/11/07


----------



## Foon (Jan 6, 2007)

I wonder how much brown-nose(ing) and rep will go around this topic...


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Shouldn't Be too many lol


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Ironman or that other mod.....Onjanfu or something. They don't make half ass posts.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Jasvll gets my vote


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

WL2FU or Pt447


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Ironman or that other mod.....Onjanfu or something. They don't make half ass posts.


I second that.
I believe it's Organju.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Wl2fu


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

for training advice- Wukkadb or Organju
Overall Knowledge- Jasvil
MMA Knowledge- WL2FU or Damone
Latest MMA Gossip and news- NikosCroCop or Screenamesuck


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ironman.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

It's not that helpful if everyone gives like 2+ answers really


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Jasvll


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ironman or Damone.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Green Scape!

but definitely
WouldLuv2fightu.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

damone


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

In the MMA Posting aspect? Damone, Ironman and Kameleon. Honourable Mention: WL2FU, Grabaka, Onganju. I have quite a few other candidates but those three stand out.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone = Da man


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I cant really pick any single person because theres alot that could get it but Ill choose WL2FU for the hell of it.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Ironman. I've never seen this guy make a half ass post, he always thoroughly discusses his opinion and for the most part it is really well put together.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ill take Damone


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> ill take Damone


There are a bunch of other guys on this forum that whewn they post I tend to listen. So I want these guys to know that I respect their knowledge.

Honorable Mention

WL2FU
P-101
Trey B.
Brownpimp
Kam
Asskicker
Ironman
Herton17 
Wise
Split
Organic
Cabby
Nikos
teh artist formely known as Aznmaniac
bonnar
judokas

I didnt think there was that many any im sure there sum im leavin out


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ironman


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Damone

this guy is like an MMA computer, He speaks the truth also. no bs from Damone's posts.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No doubt its my main man Damone, his love for Bas is inspiring.

in close second its BP88. I wonder if hes really brown.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

Ironman


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> In the MMA Posting aspect? Damone, Ironman and Kameleon. Honourable Mention: WL2FU, Grabaka, Onganju. I have quite a few other candidates but those three stand out.


Those 3 are the guys i vote for, and the other 3 are very good posters as well.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Damone.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

It's a toss up between,

MMA Bot-6000

Tony Starks

this new guy who is posting the "which fighter would you like to **** you" threads.

Chunkyluv

Rush



I gotta go with the **** guy, I feel like I truly learn something from his posts, he is very articulate, never abusive, humurous and an overall great poster!:sarcastic12:


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

Trey :mistress01:


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

i cant just pick 1 , so heres a list of posters i a) respect their opinion & b) enjoy their posts

Trey B
Ironman
Jdun11
Herton 17 
Leviathan
Nikos
Kameleon
Kaiser
Chris1972
WL2FU
Vince D
Judokas
UFC Fan33
Josh 3239
Green Scape (though he doesnt post too much)
Ortiz boy
Wise & Hollywood

& i guarantee im forgetting some of my other homies too, ill keep updating this list


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Some posters that i would vote for...

WL2FU
Punishment-101
Brownpimp
UFCfan33
Kameleon
Asskicker
Ironman
Herton17
Fedor>all
Cabby
Jasvil
Trey B
Jdun11
Herton 17
Leviathan
Nikos
Chris1972
Deadpool
Ebilash
BJJboy
Hollywood
Onhunfuj
And many more...


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Haha I dont really like most of the superlong "well thought out" posts on this forum. Chances are you could've made all your points in a shorter post guys :thumbsup:. It's like you can have the better argument around here by blabbing for longer than the other guy did. My favorite is when people who really dont like to be wrong, and like to prove how right they are through tons of well articulated sentences about the same shit, get into an argument and the thread turns into a HUGE quote rebuttal war that goes nowhere. These types of guys are usually respectful and overall are good for the forum but my point is that the longer more thorough post isn't always the best, and the guy who's being a dick or a troll or cant spell or whatever is sometimes right on the money. 

All that said, it's Damone by far in my opinion.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

We should have ammaforum debate and have a little tournament to see who is the best MMA debater!! Lets do iiitttttttt!!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> We should have ammaforum debate and have a little tournament to see who is the best MMA debater!! Lets do iiitttttttt!!


*ramble ramble ramble ramble*


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> We should have ammaforum debate and have a little tournament to see who is the best MMA debater!! Lets do iiitttttttt!!


God no there's too many fuckers in here who cant stand to be wrong.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

gwabblesore said:


> Haha I dont really like most of the superlong "well thought out" posts on this forum. Chances are you could've made all your points in a shorter post guys :thumbsup:. It's like you can have the better argument around here by blabbing for longer than the other guy did. My favorite is when people who really dont like to be wrong, and like to prove how right they are though tons of well articulated sentences about the same shit get, into an argument and the thread turns into a HUGE quote rebuttal war that goes nowhere. These types of guys are usually respectful and overall are good for the forum but my point is that the longer more thorough post isn't always the best, and the guy who's being a dick or a troll or cant spell or whatever is sometimes right on the money.


 Ironically long post, considering the sentiment, no? 

But yeah, I hate it when people get long-winded. That's why I make sure I never do it. 

As for those who picked me, you're making me feel like the worst troll ever. I must seek out new ways to irritate. 



gwabblesore said:


> God no there's too many fuckers in here who cant stand to be wrong.


 You're wrong about that, you know. 

I like most posters here, which is why I'm here.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

I'm just wondering who's going to mispell my name next.

"Onganfu"
"Organju"

^^

LOL! I thought I left that behind to my high school teachers.


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

If I have to pick one person it has to be 
Trey
he is the backbone of this forum


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I think Trey provides physically more then anything.

Treys like the hard working dad whos at work till 12:30 day n day out.

Damones like the wise yet sometimes intoxicated grandfather.

Then you got Kam, the mother you could say, always cleaning up after peoples messes.

BP is the gifted (daughter) with a crazy talent.

And last you got Asskicker or UFCfan33 (who ever has the small font) as the quit son who comes out of no where and provides the much needed facts.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> It's a toss up between,
> 
> MMA Bot-6000
> 
> ...


How could you forget Boxing>MMA? I mean how could you go wrong with 3 bars of negative rep?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

plazzman said:


> I think Trey provides physically more then anything.
> 
> Treys like the hard working dad whos at work till 12:30 day n day out.
> 
> ...


Ironman has the small font


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Onganju said:


> I'm just wondering who's going to mispell my name next.
> 
> "Onganfu"
> "Organju"
> ...


What is it your last name or something? It's a hard name, at least I voted for you....


----------



## zackali (May 23, 2007)

what about me guys? forgot zackali


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jasvll said:


> You're wrong about that, you know.
> 
> I like most posters here, which is why I'm here.


Remember that thread where you posted all the pictures of kitchen appliances?:thumb03:


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

i think jdun and trey b and brownpimp are good active mods.
i have manyy ithink are great posters

punishment 101
asskicker 
nikoscrocop 
bjj boy and many more but my head is blank now


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

It's gotta be me, hands down.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Halebop and GreenScape deserve an honorable mention too


I almost always agree with Wise...it seems like everytime I see him post I have to quote it and say "same here" or "I agree" cuz he pretty much says what I wanna say. Same thing with MetalMunky and Damone.

Herton17 is also a good poster, WE MISS YOU HERTON!

VinceD WAS a good poster, but dude hasn't posted in well over a month now.

Ironman always has real long posts. They are always good too. He says some wrong stuff from time to time (not very often but I do tend to notice it), just gets mixed up occassionally on minor things, but the posts are good nonetheless. Sometimes I'll see his post and I'll think to myself "jesus man, it's just a simple question, no need for a novel"...lol...but at least it's not a bunch of BS drivel.


I like jasvll's arguements...and his avatar fits him perfectly. I can just see him sitting at his comp with a little smirk on his face all the time like Norton does.



To be perfectly honest, and I like Kam and TREY and all, nothing against them, but I don't think they post nearly enough to be considered for the best POSTER...maybe best members because of the great mod job they do, but their posts? I don't get it....not that they are horrible posters, just don't see how they can be on the top of so many "best POSTER" lists.


There are quite a few other good posters but I don't really feel like keeping going with this explaining shit so here they are:

Judokas
Asskicker
P101
Jdun
Fedor>All (no one mentioned him yet!?)
MetalMunky
pauly J
Chris1972
Screenamesuck
baz00ka
Josh (the Rampage fan, but I think he quit the forum)
PT
Negation
Bonnar426

and southpaw can make some good posts from time to time


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Remember that thread where you posted all the pictures of kitchen appliances?:thumb03:


 So, you don't understand facetiousness, either? Duly noted.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I like jasvll's arguements...and his avatar fits him perfectly. I can just see him sitting at his comp with a little smirk on his face all the time like Norton does.


I've always thought the same thing. That avatar just seems to fit perfectly with his posts and when I see the sarcasm come out, it's just so perfect.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

I would also like to add UFC fan 33 to my list , hes a very good poster too, im prolly forgetting a couple others as well, sorry


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Coppershark

He always seems to make good posts and even though we don't always agree on the outcomes of some fights  he always respects your opinion which seems to be rare on here now.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

People yet to be mentioned that I think deserve mention:

sirdiznik
Grabaka
MMA1990
BigRandy(although he is gone now)

People that I usually agree with and respect their opinion:
Jdun
WL2FU
Herton 17
Asian Sensation (aka aznmaniac)
Wise
Damone
Kameleon
plazzman
TREY B.
Leviathan
Asskicker
jasvll
IronMan

There are others I am sure I forgot so I apologize. I feel that my posting quality has gone way downhill ever since I began modding and working with the MMA Forum Presents UFC, but I still think I got it in me.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

everyone above and below on those lists.

the only people who tend to annoy me are the guys who pop on with like 6 posts and just blurt stupid shit

'WHY DO YOU GUYS THINK FEDORS SO GOOD.."
followed by "well ive never seen him fight"


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

The people Irespect on this forum are

Wukkadb
WL2FU
Doubleelegtakedown
Kameleon
Qwabble
Jasvll(makes intelligent posts, but seriously, dude, facetiousness? Look at the fookin emoticon)
Punishment 101
Ironman
Asskicker
The poster formerly known as One love

And mostly Onjanfualu

There are others but I am after too much cider to remember them.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

WouldLuv2FughtU said:


> To be perfectly honest, and I like Kam and TREY and all, nothing against them, but I don't think they post nearly enough to be considered for the best POSTER...maybe best members because of the great mod job they do, but their posts? I don't get it....not that they are horrible posters, just don't see how they can be on the top of so many "best POSTER" lists.


*I agree, I don't see how I'm on the list for best poster. There are members who post more than I do and are also quality post. I'm glad to be named or honored but there are some members who can be considered 'Best Poster' and I don't think I'm one of them. I just don't post as often as other members.

There are alot of members on this site that I respect and some I could care less about. I'm not going to list anyone inparticular on who I respect or don't respect.

Best Poster:
WouldLuv2FightU*


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

i respect alot of people on here but im always looking harder at this ones posters he always got the best ones..
Best Poster:
WouldLuv2FightU


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

I kick ass too!:thumbsup:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Some others I have forgotten:

Slave Trade
Taiwanezboi
bbjd
Hollywood6655


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

no idea how i double posted...

but anyway, I think it helps to have an avatar, it makes you more noticable.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

I'd have to go with Judokas or Onganju. Of course, no disrespect for my fellow Ohioan but I encounter their post more frequently on the board.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

so dont the skittles give a good depiction of whose a great poster?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Deadpool said:


> I'd have to go with Judokas or Onganju. Of course, no disrespect for my fellow Ohioan but I encounter their post more frequently on the board.


GO BUCKEYES! 

I forgot about you, you're a good poster too, cuz you're an Ohioan AND a Kid Yamamoto fan :thumb03: And you have good grammar which always is a plus.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Deadpool said:


> I'd have to go with Judokas or Onganju. Of course, no disrespect for my fellow Ohioan but I encounter their post more frequently on the board.


Thanks for the mention mate.

I don't see many of your posts but when i see them they are of very good quality and something i try but fail to have, good grammar.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> In the MMA Posting aspect? Damone, Ironman and Kameleon. Honourable Mention: WL2FU, Grabaka, Onganju. I have quite a few other candidates but those three stand out.



I AGREE WITH THE PIMP WHO'S NOT BAD EITHER


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

most definitely me.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for whomever mentioned me, but I don't think I'm even close to being the "best poster." Not even close. People like me, people hate me, people are on the fence with me, whatever. 

I'll log on once and a while, and get on a roll posting, but it doesn't happen much. I *DO* try and make my posts at least somewhat entertaining, but I always try to make sure my posts are grammatically & punctually correct...no matter what you know? 

I usually make 1 or 2 posts, here and there, few more maybe where ever...but I am always busy with a SLAMMED PM inbox, solving problems, warning people, making sure threads are on topic, helping thread title grammar, deleting pathetic posts & threads, all that kind of stuff. That's probably why people don't see me around as much posting. I'm busy with a lot of behind the scenes stuff. Also, the forum project I created occupies quite a bit of my forum time as well. I appreciate the mention, but yeah - not me man.

I don't know who our *BEST POSTER* is (I won't say one name anyway, since I have A LOT of acquaintances on the forum)...but here's whose posts I enjoy reading, and I always check out said post - if I see their username on the front page:

- WouldLuv2FightU
- CopperShark
- Onganju
- Damone
- IronMan
- Kameleon
- jdun11
- UFCFAN33
- Wise
- pt447
- doublelegtakedown
- Asskicker
- Leviathan
- plazzman
- cabby
- anton
- Punishment 101
- Chrisl972
- Asian Sensation
- herton17
- Beeno
- kds13
- Iron Daisy06
- screenamesuck
- Fedor>all
- Organik
- Green Scape
- Rambler14
- Hollywood6655
- Judokas
- Halebop
- The Don

Yes sir. There's probably a few users I'm forgetting, but those are the people I can think of right off the top of my dome. But yeah, on my above list...I believe that my top 7 are probably in the upper-echelon though.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I wouldve been a better canidate for this award awhile ago too. I used to post alot more but now Ive been trying to do more modding and that occupies alot of time.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Damn, no mention of TheJame? I feel like Rodney Dangerfield. No respect, I tell ya. 

Damone would get my vote. Not only does he have a lot of knowledge of MMA, his posts are entertaining and I enjoy his Fight of the Week threads, and his Fight of the Week posts in his signature.

Other mentions are WouldLuv, Wise, and Ironman.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Posters: Damone, Ironman, WL2FU

Members: Trey and Kameleon


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

TheJame is pretty overlooked on this here board. The guy knows his shit, and doesn't bring any Sherdoggery.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

1. trey- he invited me over a year ago, and offered me to be one of the original mods. i declined. but me and him were friends way back 2 years ago on another forum.
2. me - bc i been here longer than most of U
3. damone- bc we are both oldschool and like frank shamrock as our favorite all time fighter


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Tops...I'd say Damone. But all of the people who have been here a long time know their stuff. Over time, the Sherdogger's get weeded out and the real solid posters start to stand out.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I almost always agree with Wise...it seems like everytime I see him post I have to quote it and say "same here" or "I agree" cuz he pretty much says what I wanna say. Same thing with *MetalMunky* and Damone.


Nice, I got a mention.



> I like jasvll's arguements...and his avatar fits him perfectly. I can just see him sitting at his comp with a little smirk on his face all the time like Norton does.


Seriously, and he makes me laugh when some of the newer posters don't get "it."


Damone or WL2FU?? Ain't that the eternal question???

Others:
Fedor>All (seems like a genuinely good guy)
jasvll (snarkiness at its finest)
Calibretto (same as wl2fu, i seem to agree with alot of his posts)
Judokas
halebop
jdun


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> There are quite a few other good posters but I don't really feel like keeping going with this explaining shit so here they are:
> 
> Judokas
> Asskicker
> ...



Aww shucks, thanks WouldLuv2FightU, Trey and MetalMunky you guys have warmed my heart this fine eve :laugh:

I can honestly say I enjoy reading everyone's posts on the board, but here is a list of posters that I constantly engage in conversation with/enjoying reading posts byin no particular order)

WL2FU
Trey B.
Damone
Ironman
Judokas
jdunn
buo
Bonnar246 
Liveson
kds13
asskicker
southpaw
Green Scape
Kameleon
IcemanCometh
herton17
MetalMunkey
crocoppride 
wukkadb 


Damn, I could really go on.. I really enjoy posting here. Most message boards are over-populated with guys I simply can't stand and you're all really nice and civil. Thanks for making this an enjoyable place guys.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Tops...I'd say Damone. But all of the people who have been here a long time know their stuff. Over time, the Sherdogger's get weeded out and the real solid posters start to stand out.


KDS my man. I thought you were going under the radar for a bit. Your up in the top posters for sure. Nice to see you back.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> KDS my man. I thought you were going under the radar for a bit. Your up in the top posters for sure. Nice to see you back.


yea i agree I totally forgot about him too, kds ur up there for sure 
metal monkey
Fedor>all

Wow there are actually alot of good posters on this forum


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> so dont the skittles give a good depiction of whose a great poster?




Obviously for the most part, cuz the guys mentioned most in hear have the most skittles

(the skittles part made me laugh)

Same goes wit the red bars. Boxing>MMA was destined for "greatness"....


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

There is to many to remember all at once but i will say Deadpool, Fedor<all and Metal Monkey are all part of my list as are a few more members for the people that i think are good members and posters.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> Damone or WL2FU?? Ain't that the eternal question???
> 
> Others:
> Fedor>All (seems like a genuinely good guy)
> ...


I didn't want to make it seem like these were the only ones but typically when sifting through all the threads and posts I'm more inclined to read a post or thread if one of these guys are in it.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

WL2FU,ASSKICKER,DAMONE,TREY-B and JUDOKAS all make posts I wanna read,and SOUTHPAW just cracks me up regularly.Special note to Organik,who can take shit from people,give it back and not keep it going!A rare thing to be able to call another member a C**ksucker and within 2 days be discussing Hip Hop via PM!LMAO


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Best:
Damone(UFC Discussion) and Onganju/Iron Man(MMA Fighting Techniques)

Honorable Mentions:
TREY
KAMELEON
kds13
brownpimp


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

And I forgot southpaw:thumb02:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn KDS is posting again woohoo add him to the top of my list as well.

I'm the only one who mentioned bbjd7 so far? 

Others I yet again forgot about:

kds
beeno
e-thug
wukkadb
asian sensation
nikoscrocop
TheJame
EvilAsh

and 2 more of my favorites....

Mr. Bungle/Senor Bungle/Beelzebubba/MMA Bot 6000/Mouth/THE BEEF (most of the time I dig readin his posts, unless it has to do with USA bashing), and Alex DeLarge...


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

Judokas said:


> There is to many to remember all at once but i will say Deadpool, *Fedor<all* and Metal Monkey are all part of my list as are a few more members for the people that i think are good members and posters.


Intentional mistake, or Freudian slip? =P


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> Intentional mistake, or Freudian slip? =P


Fedor by armbar!


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

UnseenKing for sure, hands down... no doubt about it.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

UnseenKing said:


> UnseenKing for sure, hands down... no doubt about it.


Your a good poster/member to.:thumb01:


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Me I still haven't gotten any love
But really Damone and Ironman are the best IMO


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Damn KDS is posting again woohoo add him to the top of my list as well.
> 
> I'm the only one who mentioned bbjd7 so far?
> 
> ...



Finally some love!! haha awesome thx bro appreciated.


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

To me a good poster is someone who can argue a point without making it personal and even admit when two opinions are just that opinions. Even though I have had some multi post back and forths with them I like what Jasvil & WouldLuv2fightU has to say and that you can disagree on a topic but not get into stupidity. 
cheers guys


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Damone.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> The people Irespect on this forum are
> 
> Wukkadb
> WL2FU
> ...


Honestly......whats neg reppable about that?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Honestly......whats neg reppable about that?


 Maybe they prefer eggnog?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Maybe they prefer eggnog?


I don't know. I don't mind the rep thing. I probably deserve more neg rep than anyone else on this forum the amount I insult people.But I get it for things like that post, I got it once for telling someone else they were right, I got it for saying I didn't think the government should decide what video games we should be allowed to play, I got one for expressing my worry that Aleksander emelianenko would't be able to fight in America because of his criminal record.....the list goes on. I never get them when I am actually acting stupid.
Also every good rep I get has a signing and an explanantion.....all thats ever been written after my neg reps is 'payback ho', 'shut up bitch'and 'fuckin mongle'.
I wonder if I have a stalker.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I got neg repped in this thread too....someone's just mad they weren't mentioned.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I got neg repped in this thread too....someone's just mad they weren't mentioned.


Look at all that green. It would take an amy of trolls to destroy your reputation on this forum....


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Look at all that green. It would take an amy of trolls to destroy your reputation on this forum....


lol...I was stuck at 6 bars for soooo long because of all the random neg reps I was getting all the time. 90% of my neg reps are blank, no comment, no name...everytime I would get a pos rep I would get 2 neg reps the next day. I understand how frustrating it must be for someone with only 1 or 2 bars. You can always PM Kameleon or TREY to find out who did it.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

There are WAY too many good posters on this forum to say who is the best. A short list of some of them at the risk of a neg rep:
WouldLuv2FightU (even though we have disagreed on the Non-MMA discussion thread  )
Damone
jasvll
IronMan
Onganju
pt447
asskicker


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

mr. bungle was a personal fav of mine raise01:

edit: i change me vote to Bipartisanship


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> lol...I was stuck at 6 bars for soooo long because of all the random neg reps I was getting all the time. 90% of my neg reps are blank, no comment, no name...everytime I would get a pos rep I would get 2 neg reps the next day. I understand how frustrating it must be for someone with only 1 or 2 bars. You can always PM Kameleon or TREY to find out who did it.


I swear Ive been on 6 for like a year. Everytime I get on a roll I get a sudden wave of red. Plus, it takes 200 to get from 6 to 7.


----------



## Ryza (Jul 6, 2007)

Damone


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

There are to many good members of this forum to make a decision.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmm I guess I'll brave the wave of neg rep I'm gonna get and list some names

Big Randy- while he was here I enjoyed his posts
WL2FU
Damone
Trey B.
Asskicker
Anton
Ironman
Punishment 101
Southpaw(Can't remember the numbers in his name :dunno
Brownpimp

I am forgetting a few people, I'll come back and edit my post if I remember their names


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow i forgot to mention UFCfan33 who is one of the best posters on this forum.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

damone
pt477
WL2FU
kameleon
ufcfan33
trey b

i can't really think of anyone right now


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

wow..........today is the first time I read this thread........

I agree that there are tons of great people who post good knowledgeable stuff........I will have to say that if I want a good indepth answer I will read IRONMAN's posts but other that that I think we all know there is lots of guys here that post good stuff day to day and will usualy have a somewhat good answer or opinion to just about everything posted.....lol........thats why im in this forum.......good posters......it would have to list like 30people to get all the guys that are worth listening to here.......and honestly alot of them have posted here so if u posted here (minus the guys that were mad and said they thought they desirve to be on the list....lol) then u are on my list of smart/entertaining posters

Its cool to hear my name mentioned too so.........thanks to all who put me down........


----------



## MHughesbestever (May 15, 2007)

NikosCroCop he gets my vote. He always has the info out first i look forward to his threads :thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I think my lust for Kos hurt me in this competition :sarcastic12:


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

Damone


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I think it is obvious to all that Damone is the winner. 
WL2FU gets the silver


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Onganju. His posts are always very informative, very insightful, articulate, and concise. Honorable mention goes to Iron Man, who is also very helpful.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Ironically long post, considering the sentiment, no?
> 
> But yeah, I hate it when people get long-winded. That's why I make sure I never do it.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Funny. That was a very long winded way of saying, "Be short winded."


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> I think my lust for Kos hurt me in this competition :sarcastic12:


Yeah. That's what stopped me from voting for you. (LOL):thumbsup:


----------



## Cowmilker (Jul 11, 2007)

Apparently Damone, I thought he just won the best poster award.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry, but I forgot to give props to one of my favorite members, who doesn't post quite as often as others but I find myself giving him rep and agreeing with literally 100% of his posts:

*BrAinDeaD*


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I would say Trey B. There is a reason he is admin now. Either him or the man that started this topic - jdun.


----------

